# Roses are red, Violets are blue



## Glamour21

Hi everybody!! I need to know that do you say "Roses are red, Violets are blue" in your own language


----------



## Radioh

Strange. Aren't violets violet ? Anyway, 'hồng thì đỏ, violet thì xanh'.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*«Τα ρόδα είναι κόκκινα, οι βιολέτες είναι μπλε»* [ta 'roða 'ine 'kocina i vʝo'letes 'ine ble] (literal translation)


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Glaour21,

Are you looking for a simple literal translation or for an equivalent of this poem?


----------



## Glamour21

yes i am looking for literal translation. DearPrudence


----------



## Glamour21

Thank you apmoy70 for telling me. ..


----------



## DearPrudence

Then, for *French*, a literal translation would be:
*"Les roses sont rouges, les violettes sont bleues."*


----------



## Glamour21

In Filipino:


"Mga Rosas ay pula, violets ay asul"


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew
הוורדים אדומים
Havradim adumim
הסיגליות כחולות
Hasigaliyot ckhulot


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian (literal translation): 
*розы красные, а фиалки синие */rozy krasnye a fialki siniye/


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*Růže jsou rudé, violky jsou modré.

Růže jsou červené, fialky modré.
*
red = rudý, červený;
violet = violka (botan.), fialka (colloq.);
the second jsou (= are) can be omitted;


----------



## Dymn

Literal translation for Catalan:

*"Les roses són vermelles, les violetes són blaves"*


----------



## mataripis

Glamour21 said:


> In Filipino:
> 
> 
> "Mga Rosas ay pula, violets ay asul"


Tagalog: Mga Rosa'y pula, Lila man ay bughaw!


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Arabic:
الورد أحمر والبنفسج أزرق /al-ward aħmar w'al-banafsaj azraq/


----------



## Encolpius

Interesting thread. I haven't known there are many Hungarian versions of that game, too...mostly vulgar... 

"A rózsa vörös, az ibolya kék...."

And, indeed, the correct Hungarian collocation is "kék ibolya" [blue violet; not violet] as well...


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Rosor är röda, violer är blå _-modern version
_Rosor äro röda, violer äro blå_ - old-fashioned, more poetic


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:*
_Güller kırmızıdır, menekşeler mor. _- Roses are red, violets are purple.

We don't really say this, but I've heard it a few times on dubbed TV shows and cartoons.


----------



## Radioh

Encolpius said:


> ...I haven't known there are many Hungarian versions of that game, too...mostly vulgar...



What do you mean, Encolpius ?


----------



## Encolpius

Hello Radioh, let's wait for English natives, they sure could explain it better....


----------



## Rallino

Radioh said:


> What do you mean, Encolpius ?


I think he means that it's used to rhyme with other offensive/vulgar words. Something like: 

_roses are red, 
violets are blue. 
One ripped condom
Is what caused you
_
The same thing happens in Turkish all the time, too, and apparently in Hungarian, as well.


----------



## Encolpius

Exactly. 
Roses are red
Violets are blue
Methinks it'll work
In Vietnamese, too.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*, since we don't know the original poem, we didn't derive anything from it and the literal translation means nothing to us.


DearPrudence said:


> Are you looking for a simple literal translation or for an equivalent of this poem?


----------



## Radioh

Ah! I see. Thank you very much, Rallino. We have that game, too.


----------



## bibax

Růže jsou rudé,
  fialky modré.
A ty jsi blbá,
  vždy to tak bude.

_Roses are red,
  violets are blue.
And you are stupid (fem.),
  it will always be so.
_


----------



## franknagy

Roses are red, Violets are blue
 "A rózsa vörös, az ibolya kék...."
*розы красные, а фиалки синие *

Look at the similarity of Hungarian and English translation:
The copula is 0 in both cases. (The word "are" is translated to nil.)
Please give me another examples where the language does not require a verb as copula between nouns and adjectives.


----------



## AutumnOwl

There are several ways to say it in Finnish:

Orvokin sini, (the blue of violets) 
ruusun puna (the red of roses)

Sini orvokki, (blue violet)
puna ruusu (red rose)

Ruusut punaistet, (roses red)
orvokit siniset (violets blue)


----------



## ilocas2

translation in Czech:

Růže jsou červené, violky/fialky/fialy jsou modré.

*violka* is scientific/official name. In everyday language it's called *fialka* or much less frequently *fiala*.


----------



## Rallino

franknagy said:


> * Roses are red, Violets are blue
> *
> 
> "A rózsa vörös, az ibolya kék...."
> *розы красные, а фиалки синие *
> 
> Look at the similarity of Hungarian and English translation:
> The copula is 0 in both cases. (The word "are" is translated to nil.)
> Please give me another examples where the language does not require a verb as copula between nouns and adjectives.



Yes, but Hungarian only does that in the 3rd person, whereas Russian does it for all the persons.
Turkish is like Hungarian too: in the third person, we have zero-copula.


----------



## Encolpius

franknagy said:


> .. Please give me another examples where the language does not require a verb as copula between nouns and adjectives.



Arabic, Japanese, Hebrew, Ukrainian, Indonesian, sign languages...and I am sure many other


----------



## animelover

Interesting, so many languages and no German yet, so here it is in German:

Rosen sind rot, Veilchen sind blau.

In Japanese:
薔薇は紅く、菫は蒼い。
Bara wa akaku, sumire wa aoi.


----------



## luitzen

Dutch: Rozen zijn rood, viooltjes zijn blauw.
Frisian: Roazen binne read, fioeltsjes binne blau.
fioeltsjes are sometimes called sweltsjeblommen (swallow flowers) and because of this, the colour violet blue is called sweltsjeblau (swallow blue).


----------

